# HELP! Tegu not eaten in a week. Eyes closed.



## Joshua Wu (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi
i got a tegu exactly one week ago. His body can fit in the size of my palm, and i was told that he is 2-3 months. But the only think weird is that he doesnt have any green. This isnt a big problem but i want some clarification.

I have 2 lights, im not sure what they are called but one is white and other is orange and its hotter, they have uvb, uva, warmness etc. The humidity is always around 60-80% . his basking spot is about 120. his cool side is around 80f. 
He is still scared of me and flinches when i touch him. When i go near him his eyes are closed and is breathing heavily. After some observations realized that my tegu is always sleeping, he sleeps most of the time and only comes out for a few hours a day(i am not sure but i come home from school after 4:15pm and he is out, but a bit after being back home he goes back into his hide). 
I have not seen him drink any water or eat anything. 
I have offered him, turkey, chicken hearts, super worms, crickets(canned), hairless pink baby mice.
The only time i have seen him eat is the first day i got him, i used tongs to give him some grape and he ate it without problem. But he only took a bit.

How do i tell if he is hungry, sick, or dehydrated?
He hasnt eaten anything and i am really stressed.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zCoU8H7s44YFoVFmKxNpyDtgAy4X6En_eGfBkaZnKsI/edit?usp=sharing 
here is a link to photos and stuff in my enclosure. 

PS: I have done a lot of research but no reliable advice on my issues.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 27, 2019)

A 2-3 mo. old tegu will have lost its green color. A tegu that's moved very often will eat immediately, then realize the move and shut down for a week or two.

Even when settled in, tegus sleep much longer than their out and about 

Closing its eyes and huffing is an unhappy tegu.

Give it time to settle in. Talk to it and don't be in a hurry to pick it up. Place a worn shirt with your scent in its hide box, which should be in the 70sF.


----------



## Joshua Wu (Sep 27, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> A 2-3 mo. old tegu will have lost its green color. A tegu that's moved very often will eat immediately, then realize the move and shut down for a week or two.
> 
> Even when settled in, tegus sleep much longer than their out and about
> 
> ...


So should I keep trying to give him food? My dad insists me not to put any supplements in his food because " it tastes bad and he won't eat it", is this true?

I will try out a few live super worms in his enclosure. I put about 20 of them . Are these worms bad for him?


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Offer food every few days. Leave in for a few hours after placing it in a plate in the morning. 

Once it begins to eat, add calcium and occasionally fish oil to food.

Also read lots of threads here that might address some of your questions


----------

